# Pet Psychics



## Gracie

Hogwash or are some legit? Your thoughts?


----------



## Politico

Change 'pet' to 'insert name here'. They're all scammers.


----------



## westwall

Every bit as legitimate as climatologists!  Oh, wait a minute... Pet psychics are actually correct sometimes!


----------



## Politico

A broken clock is too twice a day.


----------



## shart_attack

westwall said:


> Every bit as legitimate as climatologists!  Oh, wait a minute... Pet psychics are actually correct sometimes!



They're correct a lot more than that.

You're familiar with how wild animals in an indigenous habitat act in the hours prior to say, the eruption of a volcano, yes?

God loves His animals. And He speaks to them in ways we humans don't understand.


----------



## LadySunshine

I should have put the horse psychic story in this thread, it is as appropriate here as there, maybe more-so.
As far as whether pet psychics are scammers; I think that some are, some aren't. Kind of like used car salesmen, and most other professions.  
I think that pretending to be a psychic of some kind probably works, because they often deal with grief-stricken people who are willing to believe about anything, especially when it is something they want to hear.

Add to that, even the ones who are picking up on something from a pet, may misinterpret what they think is being said; and it is easy to see why most pet psychics are thought to be quacks. 
The actual question to my mind; is whether mental communication between people and animals (or between two animals) is actually POSSIBLE.  And, I do think that it is possible, and does happen. I think we just have to learn how it is done, and then find an animal that can also communicate, and wants to communicate with us.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## westwall

shart_attack said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every bit as legitimate as climatologists!  Oh, wait a minute... Pet psychics are actually correct sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're correct a lot more than that.
> 
> You're familiar with how wild animals in an indigenous habitat act in the hours prior to say, the eruption of a volcano, yes?
> 
> God loves His animals. And He speaks to them in ways we humans don't understand.
Click to expand...








That's not psychic, that's feeling the low frequency vibrations as the magma moves underground.  The same holds true for earthquakes.


----------



## sealybobo

Gracie said:


> Hogwash or are some legit? Your thoughts?


Did you hear on NPR two of the 3 girls kidnapped for 10 years by that areal Castro guy who hung himself in jail after he got caught? The one girl heard a very famous psychic tell her mother on the montel williams show that she was dead. 

None of them know anything.


----------



## Dajjal

Some mediums I have had experience of do seem to be genuine. But even the most popular ones can be fakes.


----------



## sealybobo

Dajjal said:


> Some mediums I have had experience of do seem to be genuine. But even the most popular ones can be fakes.


You people crack me up. I told my friend this story and she said the same thing. She said she likes the long island medium. I'll give you some are better at it than others but none are real. But how can I convince anyone its not when people believe an invisible man watches over them and created a heaven for them.

By the way the bible and psychics dont jive. I guess Jesus said no one comes back from death and no visits from ghosts. Look it up.


----------



## sealybobo

But chistians get to cherry pick whatever they want.


----------



## Dajjal

sealybobo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some mediums I have had experience of do seem to be genuine. But even the most popular ones can be fakes.
> 
> 
> 
> You people crack me up. I told my friend this story and she said the same thing. She said she likes the long island medium. I'll give you some are better at it than others but none are real. But how can I convince anyone its not when people believe an invisible man watches over them and created a heaven for them.
> 
> By the way the bible and psychics dont jive. I guess Jesus said no one comes back from death and no visits from ghosts. Look it up.
Click to expand...


I have had many, very evidential messages from dead relatives over many years, in different churches. One medium told me she had a message from a brother that died in the war as a baby. But my mother had never told me that, and when I asked her she said it was true. There were many more messages that were also convincing where the medium told me facts they could not have known. Added to that I sat in two psychic developing circles myself, and I have had some direct experience of the existence of the spirit world.

How much personal experience of mediums have you got to compare with my decades of investigation?


----------



## sealybobo

Dajjal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some mediums I have had experience of do seem to be genuine. But even the most popular ones can be fakes.
> 
> 
> 
> You people crack me up. I told my friend this story and she said the same thing. She said she likes the long island medium. I'll give you some are better at it than others but none are real. But how can I convince anyone its not when people believe an invisible man watches over them and created a heaven for them.
> 
> By the way the bible and psychics dont jive. I guess Jesus said no one comes back from death and no visits from ghosts. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had many, very evidential messages from dead relatives over many years, in different churches. One medium told me she had a message from a brother that died in the war as a baby. But my mother had never told me that, and when I asked her she said it was true. There were many more messages that were also convincing where the medium told me facts they could not have known. Added to that I sat in two psychic developing circles myself, and I have had some direct experience of the existence of the spirit world.
> 
> How much personal experience of mediums have you got to compare with my decades of investigation?
Click to expand...



44 years tells me you are a qwack. I'm simply unconvinced.

Do me. Tell me something.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Hogwash or are some legit? Your thoughts?



Hogwash!  I think the whole thing is extremely silly!


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> Every bit as legitimate as climatologists!  Oh, wait a minute... Pet psychics are actually correct sometimes!



How could we confirm or negate this claim?    Should I ask my bunny?


----------



## ChrisL

If I could communicate with my bunny, I already know what he would say . . .  "carrots."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Gracie said:


> Hogwash or are some legit? Your thoughts?



Have short-term precognitive events all the time. Some 'esp' phenomenae is legitimate. Don'tt hink it's anything supernatural or the like, but information's being perceived somehow. 

I don't have any firsthand experiences with telepathy but wouldn't rule it out. Thought's just electrical impulses afterall, and we do lots of stuff with electricity. That some people may have some genetic abnormality making their brains sensitive enough to pick up the impulses from another brain nearby or in physical contact isn't all that unreasonable.

If you're advertising your services as a pet psychic though, it's probably more accurately viewed as 'pet counsellor' where you're simply able to decipher animal body language and other cues to understand their emotional state. And not, you're reading their mind.


----------

